# Calendar next year



## FlavioCT (Oct 22, 2021)

what do you think about this calendar for next year.

2022



2021

This is year I paid more attention on my lawn only in fall.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Here are my thoughts without seeing what your current situation is:

You shouldn't have to seed every Spring and Fall.

You're not giving yourself a chance to put down any pre emergent.

You should be fertilizing more than twice a year.


----------



## FlavioCT (Oct 22, 2021)

my lawn is bad shape, the PH, for now, is 4.89
I am still learning how many pounds of Nitrogen I have to provide to the lawn.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

And you overseeded this Fall?


----------



## FlavioCT (Oct 22, 2021)

Yes, but I don't see any big progress.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

When did you seed? How often did you water? Overall, what was your process for seeding?


----------



## FlavioCT (Oct 22, 2021)

Twice,
on September 5th I used Scotts Tall Fescue and on October 2nd with Jonathan Green.

I gave water every single day until October 24 because the temperature was dropping around 33 degrees. Now the irrigation system is off because the temperature is going down.

First of all, I cut the grass short and bagged, after I used Sunjoe to scarifier the soil and after I put down the seed with water. Did I miss something? I am working to fix the PH because is too low 4.89.
I am using Doctor soil Dolomitic to adjust this problem 40lbs for 1000 sqft
any tips?


----------



## FlavioCT (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## stevehollx (Apr 8, 2020)

My thoughts:

* Fert more often. You can every 6-8 weeks if applying slow release. Total of 1lb/1k sqft in Spring (optional, but maybe desirable with new grass), and 2-3 lbs in Fall. Maybe take a break from it in July/Aug (down here due to heat/fungus we have to, but I think you guys up there can fert through summer.)
* Lime only needed once in Feb or March. Right around the time the ground is starting to thaw. But only do as needed from soil test.
* Humic can be every month, when it is warmer. Probably May - October.
* One soil test is probably fine. Do it before you put lime down, so maybe test in Jan or Feb.
* You could move aeration & overseeding to August.
* Ditch spring overseeding. Especially since you mentioned struggle to get your fall seed to germinate-spring seed will struggle worse. Add pre-emergent when soil temps average 65F, which looks like mid to late April for you instead of seeding. And then dial in your fall process for seeding-you may need to be watering more than daily. Most of us 3-5 times a day during daylight for a very small duration (<=5min) to keep seed moist.
* You may not need to start irrigating that early in the season. I think I turn mine on regularly around late April or early May down here. Let the grass wake up naturally, and only water if you aren't getting 1"/wk in the Spring but usually you shouldn't need irrigation until after the Spring rains.


----------



## FlavioCT (Oct 22, 2021)

Thank you !


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Sounds like you did everything right except for the irrigation. You said you watered daily, but how many times a day and for how long?

As mentioned, seed needs to be kept moist all the time. If you only watered once a day, you wouldn't get widespread germination.

Also, I would only aerate if your soil is compacted. If you can stick a screw driver in the ground with little effort, you don't need to aerate. You might be better of power raking before seeding.


----------



## FlavioCT (Oct 22, 2021)

I watered twice a day (5am and 4pm) every single day after the seeding for 10 minutes until a few week ago when the temperature started to go down.
I am thinking the PH is too low (4.89) to give the correct nutrients to the seeds. The old owner never spent time to have a nice turf, only me


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

FlavioCT said:


> I watered twice a day (5am and 4pm) every single day after the seeding for 10 minutes until a few week ago when the temperature started to go down.
> I am thinking the PH is too low (4.89) to give the correct nutrients to the seeds. The old owner never spent time to have a nice turf, only me


When u seeding u need to water 4-5 times per day at 8-10 minutes. If seeds dry it's die. Also you definitely need to correct ph.


----------



## FlavioCT (Oct 22, 2021)

I will do it next time


----------



## FlavioCT (Oct 22, 2021)

A new update from CAES.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

One important step is to rake up, mulch or bag the leaves throughout the fall and inter season. What I have notice within two seasons of doing this is it creates more air flow in to the ground. People lose sight of this step. Very important on getting a good jump for spring 2022…


----------

